# [Portage] Automatiser package.use (bug)

## sebB

Salut,

Y'a-til moyen de passer une option dans le make.conf ou un autre fichier afin d'éviter de garnir le package.use?

Exemple:

Je veux installer firefox, portage me dit qu'il faut que j'active l'USE sqlite à dev-lang/python.

Donc je suis obligé de rajouter une ligne dans mon package.use.

Puisque portage sait ce qu'il lui faut pourquoi il résout pas le problème tout seul?

Je cherche pas un truc du genre autounmask qui va me compléter automatiquement un fichier, je cherche à éviter d'utiliser le package.use sauf pour celles que je force.

MerciLast edited by sebB on Mon Jan 01, 2018 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Ca pourrait probablement se faire avec une arbo pour default package.use, a la maniere des systemd units, mais dans la mesure ou "Gentoo is all about tuning" ce serait gacher le plaisir.

Plus serieusement, ce serait sans doute techniquement realisable, mais cote choix des "defaults", ca risque d'etre une misere sans nom.

Par ex. un cas simple:

- le package x peut etre installe seul

- le package y reqiuert le package x avec le use flag u

- le package z requier x avec v

Quid des default use flags de x?

++

Gi)

----------

## nicop

L'argument --autounmask-only=y pour emerge est normalement activé par défaut et sert justement à cela.

Essaie cette commande et regarde bien la fin de sortie, emerge devrait te proposer de mettre à jour ton fichier package.use :

```
emerge -av --autounmask=y firefox
```

----------

## sebB

@nicop

Merci mais ce n'est pas ce que cherche.

Je souhaite justement me passer de ce package.use.

@guitou

Justement portage sait se démerder tout seul puisque c'est lui qui te dit ce que tu dois mettre dans ton package.use

Mon package.use n'est rempli que de recommandations de portage.

Ce n'est pas moi qui ai activé quoi que ce soit sur tel ou tel prog.

C'est pourquoi je me posais la question de dire à portage:

"Tu as besoin de telle use pour compiler tel paquet alors fait le toi même."

Par ex j'ai ca

```
=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.1 printsupport

=media-gfx/pstoedit-3.70-r1 plotutils

=media-libs/libvpx-1.5.0 svc

=dev-lang/python-2.7.14-r1:2.7 sqlite
```

On ne peut pas dire que ce soit moi qui "force" ces use

Pour en revenir à firefox, sans ajouter sqlite à python, je peux pas l'installer (et c'est portage qui me le dit).

Pourquoi il ferait pas le truc tout seul?

Moi je vois le package.use comme un fichier pour mes besoins spécifiques.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Pas possible pour le moment. Un bug est ouvert depuis longtemps à ce sujet.

----------

## sebB

Merci. Je l'avais pas vu celui là.

Bonnes fêtes à tous.

----------

